

The real reason Japan keeps whaling - holdupadam
http://the-diplomat.com/2010/12/10/the-real-reason-japan-keeps-whaling/

======
brc
tl;dr;

Just let the Japanese and Scandanavian countries catch a strictly limited and
monitored number of Whales for domestic consumption. Stop this fig-leaf of
scientific research and make it legitimate under an international agreement.

Whales are long part of those countries diet and have a part in their history.
If there is a case for stopping the hunt it should come from within their own
culture.

Personallly I wouldn't like it if the Japanese went around causing trouble
trying to get me to stop eating Kangaroos.

The process of whaling is undoubtedly gruesome and one that turns my stomach.
But I've no doubt we do things in my country that the Japanese find abhorrent.

Of all the problems in the world, both diplomatic and environmental, the tiny
harvest of whales is not the one that should be receiving anywhere near the
amount of attention it does. But as the article says, truth is always the
first casualty in a war. Think of all the other fish and crustaceans that get
harvested every day. Who is protesting for them?

~~~
joshu
What does kangaroo taste like?

~~~
Dylanlacey
Kind of like a gamey beef. It's quite delicious rare and medium rare, but
doesn't take well to long cooking.

It's best as steaks, grilled kebabs and such... The mince makes an OK
substitute for beef in dishes that are moist (Such as a bolognese) but isn't
good for dry dishes (Like burgers).

If you're using it for something more moist, you should lard it with
something... I use butter, because Hey, nothing wrong with extra butter.

------
deutronium
Also regarding their slaughter of dolphins
<http://www.savejapandolphins.org/educate.php>

